# halfords



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

3 for 2 is back on chaps  

May be use to someone.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

The news we have been waiting for!! Thanks mate!


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

YAY, thanks for the heads up, I back to work soon so mean i can add more to my collection and get cleaning my car again, now my hip ankles and legs less wonky:thumb: as long as i don't get any more EGP lol i got a lot


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have just looked at there Website and nothing is mentioned of 3for 2, where did you see this


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> I have just looked at there Website and nothing is mentioned of 3for 2, where did you see this


Same here?


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

I was in there this afternoon and see the 3 for 2 deal on


Brian


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

sux! just bought some HD wax from there today! would have got more if this was on


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have just come back from my local Halfords after rushing down there to find that it starts tomorrow but the lad did say you might be able to reserve from midnight for the 3for 2, so that means another 14 mile round trip tomorrow


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks lads, looks like I'll be stocking up on Megs tyre gel.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Shinyvec said:


> I have just looked at there Website and nothing is mentioned of 3for 2, where did you see this





NornIron said:


> Same here?


Work there


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Always decent value when the 3 for 2 is on....


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

ah the deal where everything mysteriously goes up by a few quid...


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Jaff said:


> sux! just bought some HD wax from there today! would have got more if this was on


My local hasn't stocked that in ages, but I think you should return it asap & buy it online for a lot less c£20ish!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

You never buy HD Wax from Halfords, the price from them is a total ripoff


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

lol my bad. was just there, the misses lied to me and told me i was being paid soon so it was her fault!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

How long do these 3 for 2s normally last at Halfords?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

They are doing 30% off tool chests so maybe off tools as well .


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

You won't get any Meg's stuff in the 3 for 2, it's from what i can see turtle wax and halfords own brand. I was in there 1 hour ago.:thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

vtaylor78 said:


> You won't get any Meg's stuff in the 3 for 2, it's from what i can see turtle wax and halfords own brand. I was in there 1 hour ago.:thumb:


It's advertised as 3 for 2 on ALL car cleaning chemicals including Meguires :thumb:. 
I was in there earlier  ......
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165731_langId_-1


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

there was jack in my local halfords this morning when i took that HD wax back


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jaff said:


> there was jack in my local halfords this morning when i took that HD wax back


Jack who?......Did he speak to you?......What was he doing there?......Go on, tell us.....:lol:

Sorry, I just couldn't resist :wave:.


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

trv8 said:


> It's advertised as 3 for 2 on ALL car cleaning chemicals including Meguires :thumb:.
> I was in there earlier  ......
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165731_langId_-1


When i went in there today, i couldn't see this offer?

So is it basically 3 for 2 on EVERYTHING? or selected stuff?

i'm going tomorrow :driver:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

jordanogrady said:


> When i went in there today, i couldn't see this offer?
> 
> So is it basically 3 for 2 on EVERYTHING? or selected stuff?
> 
> i'm going tomorrow :driver:


3 for 2 on ALL car cleaning chemicals......how many more times  :lol:.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165731_langId_-1


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

trv8 said:


> Jack who?......Did he speak to you?......What was he doing there?......Go on, tell us.....:lol:
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist :wave:.


my bad... "a jack"...:tumbleweed:


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

trv8 said:


> 3 for 2 on ALL car cleaning chemicals......how many more times  :lol:.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165731_langId_-1


Well there isn't any AG interior shampoo, or meguiars interior detailer....

I just used the search button....

Appears there is only 4 meguiars products on sale??? Strange.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

jordanogrady said:


> Well there isn't any AG interior shampoo, or meguiars interior detailer....
> 
> I just used the search button....
> 
> Appears there is only 4 meguiars products on sale??? Strange.


Ooooooooooh yes there is .
There's actually about 31 Meguiars products on offer 
Should look a bit harder  ......
Urm....
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_172297_langId_-1_categoryId_255236

And....
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_804655_langId_-1_categoryId_165651

Oh! And to top the offer off is this.......
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_822069_langId_-1_categoryId_165640

Not bad for halfords.


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Weird, I've been looking for those for the last 20 minutes! Clearly not looked hard enough. 

Thanks for that! 


Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

No problem :thumb:.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Its on at my local but they only had 2 of the wonder wheels IronX stuff so had 5l of Turtle Wax APC to make the 3rd item


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

Just got back from stocking up price grouped everything in batches to get the max discount. Not much advertising in our store so had to ask if the offer was on the guy said the point of sales had nt arrived on time.

And just to confirm its on all cleaning chemicals, so depends what the store stocks really.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

put lists up of your 3 for 2 deals.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

I hit it up yesterday, got 2 x meguiars tyre gel and AG SRP.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I got fri sat and sunday off work for my birthday so im going to start tomorow by going down halfords haha.Not sure what to get yet but im going to get the srp.Still got some of the old stuff but i want to try the new formulation srp.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I seem to buy car cleaning products I don't need every week but go on then 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Going to get some new formulation SRP (x2) and some PW shampoo to try out as a snow foam


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Just for everyone's info, the lady in the shop said this usually runs till about August time. 


Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

everything in the shop has gone up by 2 or 3 quid!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

cobra said:


> everything in the shop has gone up by 2 or 3 quid!


As I'm such a tight ct, I made a note of all the AuotoGlym product prices a week before this 3/4/2 started. 
Does my head in when companies do a promotion and put the prices up aswell.
Sneaky fkers :devil:.

I will be checking my list, and asking the manager why if it is the case. 
Grrrrr :wave:!


----------



## TermKilla (Sep 4, 2009)

trv8 said:


> As I'm such a tight ct, I made a note of all the AuotoGlym product prices a week before this 3/4/2 started.
> Does my head in when companies do a promotion and put the prices up aswell.
> Sneaky fkers :devil:.
> 
> ...


I've done exactly the same!!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I didnt notice any price increase when the promotion started, I paid the price the stuff has always been except the free one of course


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

that how most 3 for 2 work the original price is higher so you still pay for most of the FREE product! they wouldnt do themselves out of money would they?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, just got back from Halfords......and fair play to them.......
ALL the 'Auto Glym' products, are the same price as before the promotion began, according to my list :thumb:.
And I would imagine that would be the same for all the other brands .
Happy days eh :wave:!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Three megs endurance for me


----------



## lawrieibizaMK4 (May 4, 2011)

HD wax, megs quick detailer, megs clay bar refill, pack of megs buffing towels, a cheap bucket and some megs interior detailer for me


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Scott_VXR said:


> Three megs endurance for me


How many tyres do you have :doublesho

Mine has lasted well over a year and still have about 25% left :lol:

Maybe i'm just a tight 4rse with it :lol:


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

It's quite hard to get your moneys worth out of the deal without buying 3 of everything, but then they've got you round the tail and you've bought much, much, more than you were going to originally!

I'm in a toss-up with Meguiars tyre, AG metal polish, AG SRP but one is £6.49, one £8.99 and one £15.99.. Ah!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

TJenkos said:


> It's quite hard to get your moneys worth out of the deal without buying 3 of everything, but then they've got you round the tail and you've bought much, much, more than you were going to originally!
> 
> I'm in a toss-up with Meguiars tyre, AG metal polish, AG SRP but one is £6.49, one £8.99 and one £15.99.. Ah!


Not realy .
But your not actualy 'BUYING 3 of everything'......your buying 2 and getting 1 FREE
You don't have to buy 3 of the same product to get your moneys worth....
If you don't think your going to use a lot of the same product, just buy 3 different products at similar price, the cheapest being the free one.

Your paying for 2 products and getting 1 product FREE :thumb:.

Or, forget the deal and just buy 1 product if that's all you need .

And if you only need 2 products, this offer gives you a chance to try a product you haven't used before....for FREE :thumb:.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

yeh, i got 2 x megs ultimate wash wax £14.99 each and i got zymol cleaner wax free priced at £12.99, never tried this b4 so i,ll give it ago


----------



## GSiMrG (Feb 14, 2012)

It's only on chemicals


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

GSiMrG said:


> It's only on chemicals


Yes it is. It states that in their advertising......your point is .

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165731_langId_-1


----------



## lawrieibizaMK4 (May 4, 2011)

GSiMrG said:


> It's only on chemicals


Not when you know the manager of your local store its not


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i see a few folk wanting the hd wax,mind you can get that on amazon and ebay for around 26 quid delivered when its 40 odd quid in halfords.....having been using that stuff for a few months now i feel its not worth the money any way.i was getting better results and longer beading with good old turtlewax extreme


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

'bout time too


----------



## GSiMrG (Feb 14, 2012)

trv8 said:


> Yes it is. It states that in their advertising......your point is .
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165731_langId_-1


People were on about getting brushes etc.....

Geese what's her problem


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

GSiMrG said:


> It's only on chemicals





GSiMrG said:


> People were on about getting brushes etc.....
> 
> Geese what's her problem


ONE person posted about buying products not in the offer, so maybe you should had quoted him and gave your reply of...'It's only on chemicals'. He would have then informed you...'Not if you know the manger' which he did.
The way your reply comes across "It's only on chemicals", is that your stating the obvious if you read the promotion offer :thumb:.

PS
I haven't any problems lovely boy .


----------

